# Enclosing Kreg Router Stand



## mlandwehr (Feb 3, 2011)

Just got a Kreg router stand and looking for ideas/plans on how to enclose it for dust collection and add shelves etc.


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

G’day Mike

Welcome to the router forum. 

Thank you for joining us


----------



## wdeavers (Oct 16, 2011)

Me too let me know if you find something..

Wayne


----------



## Cochese (Jan 12, 2010)

You might want to check out Woodsmith, they didn't put shelves in theirs, but they did enclose at least the sides and put in bit storage.

As for dust collection, Rockler has their under table box on sale through next week.


----------



## wdeavers (Oct 16, 2011)

Thanks for the tips.

I was looking for the Woodsmith episode / article on the internet and I have had no luck to this point. If you have a link or could steer me in the right direction would be much appreciated.

As for the Rockler dust collector box and I did some research and found that you have to heavily modify the Kreg table to get it to work. Mot something I’m looking to do with a brand new tool.


----------



## 2bigfeet (Mar 3, 2011)

Here is what I did. You can look through the other links below for more ideas.












~


----------



## wdeavers (Oct 16, 2011)

Thanks Kerry, great work on the router table enclosure. 

The one question I had was on the dust collection port placement; you did a rear panel port correct? I was considering doing a bottom dust port (mainly since my dust collector came with a plastic port that I could easily adapt). Any advantage/disadvantage to this school of thought in your opinion?

Thanks again for the tips and the pictures are fantastic!

Wayne


----------



## 2bigfeet (Mar 3, 2011)

wdeavers said:


> Thanks Kerry, great work on the router table enclosure.
> 
> The one question I had was on the dust collection port placement; you did a rear panel port correct? I was considering doing a bottom dust port (mainly since my dust collector came with a plastic port that I could easily adapt). Any advantage/disadvantage to this school of thought in your opinion?
> 
> ...


Wayne, I don't think placement is all that important. I went with rear porting so it would be easier to make attachments to the fence. As long as your dust collection is somewhat robust and you have side vents somewhere, bottom porting should be okay. If you do go with bottom porting, I'd place the side vents towards the top to create downward drafting. Consider how your going to make connections to your fence.


----------

